# Hand Warmers



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

If you purchase a Deluxe, how hard would it be to install hand warmers? Cost? Would there be an issue with the alternator having enough juice? Will Ariens facotry install it? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

my understanding is that the alternator does a better job of one or the other and when you have the light and warmers running it draws just about what the alternator can supply. i beleave 60 watts is the altenator output at governed rpm and lights and handwarmers is 50 watts draw. some people put a switch in the light circuit so the light doesn't run during the day when they run the hand warmers.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Interesting that Ariens would release a snow blower with two options it could not run 
simultaneously. 

If that is true, then my theory that they would install a bigger alternator to run both goes out the window. So, back to the first question, how hard are they to install yourself?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

SnowGuy69 said:


> Interesting that Ariens would release a snow blower with two options it could not run
> simultaneously.
> 
> If that is true, then my theory that they would install a bigger alternator to run both goes out the window. So, back to the first question, how hard are they to install yourself?


Very easy to install if you know how to solder, and have a limited knowledge of electrical circuits. Also - very inexpensive ~$5 if you have a few weeks that you can spend waiting for them to arrive from China, otherwise expensive if you buy them from your dealer $50 or more.

Look at my Thread "Need Heated Hand Grips" for more info on how I, and others, have done it on the cheapo.

Good luck !

Personally, I do not think that they are worth $50+ after using them - but they certainly ARE worth $5 ! IMHO


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

SnowGuy69 said:


> Interesting that Ariens would release a snow blower with two options it could not run simultaneously.
> 
> If that is true, then my theory that they would install a bigger alternator to run both goes out the window. So, back to the first question, how hard are they to install yourself?


The engine supplies 60 watts AC. (I believe it also supplies 36 watts, full-wave DC, on the red battery charge line - normally not continued past the engine connector). 
Anyway, the handwarmers draw 30 watts & the halogen light draws 20 watts, so both can operate simultaneously with 10 watts to spare.

Here's a YouTube video of a guy installing handwarmers on an Ariens. He used ATV handwarmers for $40 off of Ebay (instead of the $80 that Ariens charges).


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

RIT333 said:


> Personally, I do not think that they are worth $50+ after using them - but they certainly ARE worth $5 ! IMHO


It's a matter of you get what you pay for. I'm sure those 65/85 dollar kits the dealer sells which are imbedded in new grips and draw an extra 50% power to run on likely do heat better. They also have the wiring and connectors to be plug and play.

I'm waiting on my slow boat from China literally !!! Won't be able to try them in the cold when they finally arrive  I think I'm close to 30 days now.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That wait is a real pain. I ordered mine from ebay "Lioncitysg" on Feb 17th and I'm still waiting for them to arrive. Sent them an Email asking when to expect the heaters and was told could take up to 35 days


----------

